# Vermeer Baler



## Timz (Nov 9, 2011)

Just getting into the hay business. Not trying to make a living at it. Anyway looking at a Vermeer 5400 baler. I'm baling about 10 acres of coastal and 15-20 of native pasture in south central Tx. Is there a huge down fall for using a 4 x5 baler. Everyone around me seems to use 5x6. Is it a decent baler. It's a 2007 has 1300 rolls through it. Going to try to sell the hay to small weekend guys like me. Again not trying to feed my family growing hay. Thanks

Tim


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You would think that small weekend guys would prefer the smaller bale. You'll also need less tractor of your own to handle smaller bales. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A 4x5 is the most common and popular baler here in the southeast. The roll will fit between the funder wields on a normal size pick up. Nice option if you are selling a few at a time. You can also haul 2 wide on a trailer and not stick over the sides, can see through your mirrors well.

About the 5400.

For a long time Vermeer just made one type baler. A few years ago it was determined there was a market for a commercial round baler. Vermeer then began producing two types of round balers. The Rebel series was for the regular farmer. It was the standard or entry level baler. The M series was their commercial baler. It was heavy duty and intended for those who baled from "can until can't" every day they could.

The 5400/5500 were the first Rebel balers vermeer made (followed by the 5410, then the 5420).

Some said the 5400 was not built as heavy duty as the Vermeer balers before. In general, Vermeer does not cut corners and builds good equipment.

I know locals who have 5400 balers that have 7,000 rolls on them. Bought new and taken care of. You can roll a lot of hay with one if it is in good shape. It will not bale as fast as the newer balers, or as fast as a commercial baler. It was not designed to set production records. I believe it can be run with a 45 hp tractor.

I am not certain but I believe the 5400 had the old style net system which was not dependable.

Does the baler look to be in good shape, cared for?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

South Texas has a lot of cattle and the cattlemen perfer 5x6. The 4x5 is ok because there is a market for both. I have a 5x6 but if I were selling my hay I would go with a 4x6. The was I look at it is one is for self and one is for sale. Can't help you on the baler except net wrap is great and you can charge more.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

If Vermeer would put bale shape indicators on their Rebel series balers I think they would sell many more. The Vermeer Reps. answer to me when I asked why it didn't have them was, "make your windrows right and you don't need bale shape indicators". Well my reply was, "then why have them on 504N and up"? Sorry but I think everyone knows that not every windrow is going to be just right. I think the entire Vermeer line of balers is good stuff but slap a few small things on the Rebel and it's a winner all the around for many folks.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> If Vermeer would put bale shape indicators on their Rebel series balers I think they would sell many more. The Vermeer Reps. answer to me when I asked why it didn't have them was, "make your windrows right and you don't need bale shape indicators". Well my reply was, "then why have them on 504N and up"? Sorry but I think everyone knows that not every windrow is going to be just right. I think the entire Vermeer line of balers is good stuff but slap a few small things on the Rebel and it's a winner all the around for many folks.


 I could be wrong but I though that it was an option to get the monitor with bale shape indicators on it. It may not come as standard like that though. I agree that you need to have the indicators.....being that the rebel baler is the the entry level baler a lot of the people that buy it aren't interested in paying for all the bells and whistles and that is why it may not come standard with it.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I would think a 4x5 would be better than a 5x6 for retail selling. Most hay around here is sold by the bale vs. by the ton and you will probably get more per ton with 4x5 as the customers you are selling to just want to buy a "roll of hay".

I agree with all the other posts above about equipment needs for a 5x6 baler and the transport/ hauling issues.

Plus, most of the reasonably priced used 5x6 rollers I see around here have been ridden hard.

I see a lot of 5400's around. Don't have a lot of experience with them, but Vermeer balers have a good reputation.


----------



## mshayfarm (Jul 17, 2011)

Our 5410 does a good job. Over 6000 bales in 2 years with 3 bearings replaced not to bad. Needs belts replaced or resized but thats our fault for making extra tight bales. If a bale looks good it will sell, not that we don't have quality hay. I baled with a M&W for years but just couldn't make them good which resulted in some hard sales and lost revenue. I bought this one a year old with a little over 500 bales thru it for less than half of a so called heavy duty one.


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Go with the 4x5! I'm glad I went w my 469!


----------

